# Miracast (LG tv) won’t work right windows 10 on hp pavilion



## Barbie7819 (Dec 26, 2017)

Hi, brand new LG smart tv and fairly new hp laptop is aweful with screen sharing. It seems the hp defaults to a disconnected screen sharing State every time and will not reconnect! Once I hit connect, it finds the LG tv with no problem but will not switch off the disconnected projection state... then disconnects. I spent 8 hours on the phone with LG and HP and every driver is supposedly updated. 
I went through all the sharing setting to allow the laptop to share easily with no luck. LG was the last 2 hour call I was on and they tell me it has to be a driver problem. 

Any help would be greatly appreciated. I need this tv primarily for projecting and watching an auction for business. 
Thank you! 
Amanda


----------

